# trail cam pics



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Very nice pictures. Sure is better than mine. 

Biggest buck so far is this 4x2 :lol: Also got lots of pictures of does with fawns.


----------



## feedemsteel (Jul 26, 2011)

Nice 8ptr from trailcam pic last year, hes still alive as far as I know cuz im the only one to hunt the property. Hopefully I get him this year !!!!


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Nice bucks you guys got there:wink:

I've only been getting does and button bucks on my cameras for the most part.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Don't really have anything good from this year yet. Haven't been running them on my best farm until a couple of weeks ago though. I'm heading back there today to hang the rest of mine, and check the two I had out there. Hopefully I have something good on them, if not I know I will after I get all of my cameras out.


----------



## $$$ (Jun 20, 2011)

doe with a falling star


----------



## eblackmer (Mar 13, 2011)

Nice pics. Keep them coming season is getting closer


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Can't wait 'til HardCore sees this.. He's got some slammers on camera already.


----------



## NEhunter22 (Jan 17, 2011)

Last two are from last year that i hope show up again and the first one is the only one worth looking at this year.


----------



## $$$ (Jun 20, 2011)

my season starts september 15th what about your guys seasons?


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

September 17!! And Everyday i get more excited because this will be my first year "Bowhunting"!


----------



## HardCoreOutdoor (Jul 8, 2011)

north eastern ohio


----------



## HardCoreOutdoor (Jul 8, 2011)

a few more


----------



## HardCoreOutdoor (Jul 8, 2011)

Rory/MO said:


> Can't wait 'til HardCore sees this.. He's got some slammers on camera already.


Just posted some


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Very nice bucks you got there hardcore. I'm looking forward to see one of those bucks on the ground this fall.


----------



## jaho (Sep 13, 2010)

Same deer first picture is of him when he is in velvet and growing. Second is a few days after he shed his velvet. The wildview cameras date isnt right it was taken late August 2010.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

dang thats a nice buck Jaho.. you better get him this year


----------



## jaho (Sep 13, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> dang thats a nice buck Jaho.. you better get him this year


I hope I can atleast see him. My brother is the only one who hunted that property last year he seen this buck once but no shot opportunity. This year i will be able to hunt it so maybe i will get a shot at it. This one would be one for the record book in the area i hunt the deer are the size of dogs here haha.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

my dad has his truth cam set out at our property here in Florida, we set it up a few weeks ago and we'll probably swap the cards out of it here this weekend to see what kind of deer are traveling through there.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

How long do the batteries last for most of your guys' cameras? We have a Huntin Cam that we got at Menards, and I must say that it works very well and takes decent pics, but it runs on 4 D cells (or maybe they're C's; can't remember) and the battery life I'd say is only about 2-3 weeks. It gets kinda expensive after awhile but we're to cheap to buy anything better, lol.


----------



## bowmanxx (Feb 4, 2009)

*Trophy cam*

Pa. white bear


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Nice pics bowmanxx! Is the first picture a coyote? 

That's a nice buck ya got there too. Let him grow another year and heal be a bruiser.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Nice pics fellas.


----------



## jaho (Sep 13, 2010)

isaacdahl said:


> How long do the batteries last for most of your guys' cameras? We have a Huntin Cam that we got at Menards, and I must say that it works very well and takes decent pics, but it runs on 4 D cells (or maybe they're C's; can't remember) and the battery life I'd say is only about 2-3 weeks. It gets kinda expensive after awhile but we're to cheap to buy anything better, lol.


I had a Wildeview camera that would go through a set of batteries within 5 days, I spent more money on batteries than I did the camera, so now I have a remington camera that goes through batteries about every month


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

My Truth Cams last about 2 months on D batteries, my Trophy Cam takes either 4 or 8 AAs. I put in 8 and it's taken tens of thousands of pictures since I bought it last November. Still on its first set of batteries and still reads full battery.


----------



## jaho (Sep 13, 2010)

Some more pictures from the hunt club last year


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

I guess I'll post a couple different buck pics from last year.


----------



## $$$ (Jun 20, 2011)

i have a stealth cam 1504r and itlasts about a month to 3 months on 8 c batteries


----------



## bowmanxx (Feb 4, 2009)

[the first pics is a rare [white] black bear. QUOTE=isaacdahl;1061476140]Nice pics bowmanxx! Is the first picture a coyote? 

That's a nice buck ya got there too. Let him grow another year and heal be a bruiser.[/QUOTE]


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

this one is a last year buck









i have pictures on trail cams but just not on this computer


----------



## DannyBoy_24 (Jul 21, 2011)

All of these bucks are still running but one and my dad harvested that one


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## bownero (Mar 12, 2011)

these are some great pics!! keep them coming!! few of them show some real bucks that are studs!!


----------



## string snapper (Jun 30, 2011)

Can i come hunt on your property Rory/Mo haha. Nice bucks man that one with the drop tines looks amazing hope you get him!


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

Tripple Threat


----------



## NEhunter22 (Jan 17, 2011)

finally got a day pic


----------



## Bowhunter 96 (Jul 15, 2011)

Wow! There are some very nice deer on here! Keep the pics coming!!!!!!


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

I can't get any pictures of big mulies because they are on another field living in the conola, and this spot isn't much of a whitetail spot.


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy (Aug 2, 2010)

This is the biggest buck I have gotten this year It's pretty small. I have got a pictures of big bucks last year and the bear is from this year. Oh and the dates are wrong in the pictures.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Pulled some cards after a couple weeks yesterday.. Unfortunately this was the only good one we got on cam. I know once it starts cooling down they'll start showing their faces more though. I think I know which buck he is, but I'll need to get a different view of him to confirm it for sure. After all the young ones last year that made it through and all the shooters last year that made it through I was expecting more out of the first pull, but I know I'll start getting them on cam soon.


----------



## deerhunter 13 (Jul 19, 2011)

has any body seen any bucks out of velvet yet


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

deerhunter 13 said:


> has any body seen any bucks out of velvet yet


Pretty early still.. Give it another month and almost all of them will be.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Rory/MO said:


> Pretty early still.. Give it another month and almost all of them will be.


x2.


----------



## deerhunter 13 (Jul 19, 2011)

im hunting sept 3 do u think they will be out of velvet then


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Some from last week....


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

deerhunter 13 said:


> im hunting sept 3 do u think they will be out of velvet then


some might be out of velvet, some might still have it, and others may be pealing... But I think the younger bucks shed their velvet earlier and the older bucks keep it on longer


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

Gonna switch out sd cards today cause i am always getting pics of the deer i have named triple threat.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Finally got a decent one.


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

My one buck i want to kill and i just got a pic of this little spike


----------



## MartinHunter12 (Jan 6, 2010)

Sweet Pics guys


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

Not trail cam pictures, but I'll out these in here anyway


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

what should i name these bucks


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

1st one squigly cuz he has squigly browtines


----------



## DannyBoy_24 (Jul 21, 2011)

Not a shooter for this year but still a pretty good buck. Just got it on cam today


----------



## NEhunter22 (Jan 17, 2011)

hunter14 those are some sweet mulies


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

NEhunter22 said:


> hunter14 those are some sweet mulies


Thanks buddy


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

My buck i hopefully can bag this year triple threat, 1 other lil guys and a cat


----------



## ASOTV (Aug 18, 2011)

That buck is in full rut it looks like. His neck is huge! You get pics of him this year?


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

Never got a puc of him last year.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Got a lot of buck pictures this last week.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

more...


----------

